

Google integrates restaurant menus in search - yalogin
http://www.techienews.co.uk/977250/google-integrates-restaurant-menus-search/

======
yalogin
How is this legal? All the menus I checked have a no scraping, download only
once for personal use clause in their user agreement. How could Google side
step this?

